

Google Is Giving Inbox Invites Out to Anyone Only for the Next Two Hours - alexbash
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/03/google-is-giving-inbox-invites-out-to-anyone-who-asks-but-only-for-the-next-two-hours/

======
dutchbrit
Just sent a random email to inbox@gmail.com as mentioned in on TechCrunch,
immediately got a reply:

"Thanks for requesting an invite. We’ll send you one as soon as possible."

Wondering when I'll actually receive the invite.

------
aroch
Sadly Inbox doesn't work with GoogleApps emails

